# OLD WESTERN SCENERY (PART 2)



## vipgraphx (Jan 12, 2012)

PART 2 WAGONS

1)



wagons6A by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

2)



wagon5A by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

3)



wagon4 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

4)



wagon3 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

5)



wagon2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

6)



wagon1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

7)



two wagons by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

8)



wagon on rock by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

9)



inside wagon by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

10)



wagons7 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

11)



coloreddoor by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

THE END!


----------



## Bynx (Jan 12, 2012)

Great stuff.


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 12, 2012)

*vipgraphx, how many exposure did you use?
and did you use dynamic skin softener?
what else?
*


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 12, 2012)

I used three however they started at -2.3. I have found that taking one shot first and view and then use exposure compensation works great. I did not use any skin softener in these as sometimes it blurs out other colors and gives a glow that I do not want. When I use skin softener it really depends on the image. Great thing about nik is since you have control points you can add/minus areas you do not want.


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 13, 2012)

Just an outstanding wagon series.


----------



## Jason.C (Jan 14, 2012)

I like #3 and 6# very interesting texture! I really like your post processing 
hope can learn some skills from you 

XD
regards


----------



## janok (Jan 14, 2012)

Great series. I liked #5 - these pictures deserves some color-pop


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

I really like "inside wagon". I wish that "coloreddorr" had a little more blue in the sky. I don't much care from the trees in "wagononrock" but there isn't much you could do there. The sky seems unfitting on "wagonoutside" but is otherwise ok. The others, especially the first ones in the series are kind of bland or just too busy. Your processing is improving, I think, and I think you're seeing subjects that benefit from this style. In the past I think you were much more style-first, subject second. I'd like to see a little more shadow density, but that's more just my take on things.

Many of these though are much better than some of what I'm seeing at Rotcliff's website, I know how much a fan you are, so I hope you take that as a sincere compliment.


----------

